# Unda Salztal Hohe x Bandit Wolfsheim



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What do you think this breeding will yield?

Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

is this a current breeding?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes it is


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If I was ready, I'd be putting a deposit down.. but that's just my personal opinion.

Strong working dogs, sound nerve and will be excellent representations of the breed in my opinion.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I'd be putting a deposit down.


Did that months ago xD


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I like--you have some good producers in there! Bandit and Bomber are sure taking the GSD world by storm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No kidding, wonder how many pups Bandit has sired in the past months...he must be a happy guy!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Would any of you be able to expound a bit more on Unda's side of the pedigree? I'm really not as familiar with it. I recognized kennel names (Busecker Schloß particularly), but don't know as much about individuals as I'd like.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I know more about Unda than her pedigree.  I was playing ball with her last week.

I like Unda very, very much. Very free, energetic, outgoing, drivey female with very nice looks to boot. I wouldn't hesitate to go for one of the pups--especially if I had an active/interactive life planned for the pup. 

The Paska children I've seen seem to have a very outgoing and free approach to people. Maybe not the hardest progeny. He seems to bring high prey and confident temperaments. 

The Czech and DDR on Unda's bottom side should bring in some hardness from the Czech breeding and some of the better-working DDR dogs. 

If you want to know more about Bandit, you can check out his Facebook page: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

I've just had a litter out of him and just bred my girl Hunter to him last week. I think very well of him--he is DM clear/clear, does not carry the coat factor, a large boy who is on the lanky side. He is high prey, strong in defense, but very high in fight drive; handles corrections well but has an opinion about what is fair or not fair. Really liked him in bitework. 

He is not dog aggressive and is very human social, but he does resource guard his food and toys. 

He seems to put a lot of himself into his puppies, producing confident and outgoing pups who are a bit precocious--they like to work and interact--and have very high food drive so are really easy to start training young. For example, this video of a 4 month old pup is kind of jaw dropping:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I've just had a litter out of him and just bred my girl Hunter to him last week.


I know  I met Bandit (and several of his progeny) last year at the E-Party, which really sold me on one of his babies. This puppy will be a replacement for my current SD, and hopefully my next competitive sport dog.

If the puppy from this litter didn't work out, I was actually going to e-mail you (Christine), after talking to Molly about going a different direction. My boy just turned seven, and so I need to prepare to retire him, which means acquiring a new baby.

I've been wanting a puppy from Molly for YEARS, and I'm excited to finally be getting one


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I like--you have some good producers in there! Bandit and Bomber are sure taking the GSD world by storm


I'd say more people are looking to Vito and bringing him into their lines.. Bandit and Bomber happen to be his kids..

Are you close to the female? I'd say go check her out if you are.. You've already met Bandit so you know what he has to offer..


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Are you close to the female? I'd say go check her out if you are.. You've already met Bandit so you know what he has to offer..


3.5 hours away  I could definitely go see her. I'm invited up often enough, I just always feel so awkward. I know I need to get up there.


----------



## mikezirra (Feb 19, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> I like--you have some good producers in there! Bandit and Bomber are sure taking the GSD world by storm



lol... What universe is that on? Nevermind that Bandit isn't even on the same level as Bomber, but if Bomber is taking the GSD world by storm... I wonder how you describe dogs like Como, Javir, Rosso, etc... I'm not saying anything about what I like, I'm just describing what I see that's happening in the GSD world


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

mikezirra said:


> ... Nevermind that Bandit isn't even on the same level as Bomber...


Are you talking on a number of breedings level? Or something else?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

mikezirra said:


> lol... What universe is that on? Nevermind that Bandit isn't even on the same level as Bomber, but if Bomber is taking the GSD world by storm... I wonder how you describe dogs like Como, Javir, Rosso, etc... I'm not saying anything about what I like, I'm just describing what I see that's happening in the GSD world


Um, I'm talking about the number of breedings both are currently getting. So yes, they are quite the en vouge dogs to breed to right now. Bomber for awhile in Europe, and there are a zillion bitches being bred to Bandit in the US right now (just in case you don't get it...zillion is an exaggeration )

Rosso and Javir has been around for some time, so I believe they've already "taken."


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

As my old social studies teacher would say, "Fight nice, children!"

But seriously, what DOES "Nevermind that Bandit isn't even on the same level as Bomber" even mean?  I'm happy with my choice, I know that much! I'm eagerly awaiting July


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

That video is crazy! Fun to watch!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I do believe Unda is due this week or early next  Sitting on pins and needles. I've not heard any bad news (thank goodness) and I'm ready for July to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just came across this thread and saw Iris vom Hermes (father Bandit Wolfsheim; mother Diva de Renaudloup). Her sibling Issac is owned by my husband's cousin, from whom we adopted Joey (formerly Faust von der Graf). 

Love looking into the dogs' bloodlines.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

FG167 said:


> That video is crazy! Fun to watch!


I love the video too! Outstanding focus!


----------

